# Smartphone tác hại khôn lường đối với sức khỏe trẻ nhỏ



## Chin Chin (6/3/19)

Cuộc sống công nghệ ngày càng phát triển, trẻ em được tiếp xúc với các thiết bị công nghệ ngày càng sớm. Nhiều bố mẹ tất bật với công việc nên chọn cách cho còn nhỏ chơi smartphone để các bé ngồi yên không quấy phá. Tuy nhiên theo nghiên cứu của Viện Y Khoa trẻ em ở Mỹ cảnh báo rằng: Việc cho trẻ nhỏ sử dụng các thiết bị điện tử như: smartphone, laptop sẽ dẫn đến những hậu quả vô cùng nghiêm trọng đối với trẻ nhỏ trong độ tuổi phát triển này. Cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn những tác hại của chiếc smartphone ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe trẻ nhỏ như thế nào? qua bài viêt bên dưới nhé:

*1. Nguy cơ mắc ung thư não*
Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO) đã xác nhận rằng bức xạ của điện thoại di động có thể gây ra ung thư. Tiến sĩ Devra Davis – một nhà nghiên cứu sức khỏe môi trường, người đứng đầu tổ chức Environmental Health Trust cảnh báo: trẻ em, phụ nữ mang thai không nên tiếp xúc quá nhiều với điện thoại di động, máy tính bảng có sử dụng wifi bởi chúng là nguồn bức xạ có thể gây ung thư.

Theo phân tích của Tiến sĩ Devra, bộ não của trẻ nhỏ chứa nhiều dung dịch hơn của người lớn và có hộp sọ mỏng hơn, điều này ảnh hưởng tới lượng bức xạ được hấp thụ, khiến cho chúng dễ bị tổn hại hơn so với người lớn. Với trẻ em, thiếu niên sử dụng điện thoại di động từ khi còn nhỏ, nguy cơ mắc ung thư não sẽ cao hơn khoảng 4- 5 lần so với những đứa trẻ không sử dụng.

Viện Nghiên cứu Y khoa trẻ em Mỹ và Hội Y khoa Canada cảnh báo rằng không nên cho trẻ từ 0-2 tuổi tiếp xúc với thiết bị điện tử dưới bất cứ hình thức nào. Còn với trẻ từ 3-5 tuổi thì hạn chế 1 tiếng/ngày, và từ 6-18 tuổi thì thời gian tiếp xúc chỉ nên ở mức 2 tiếng mỗi ngày.






_Nguy cơ mắc ung thư não khi cho trẻ sử dụng smartphone sớm_​
*2. Thị lực kém, mắc các bệnh về mắt*
Mắt trẻ nhỏ rất yếu, nên không thể chịu được cường độ ánh sáng mạnh. Khi cầm điện thoại, trẻ thường xuyên nhìn vào màn hình. Mắt trẻ đang trong quá trình phát triển, bức xạ từ điện thoại sẽ tác động trực tiếp đến thị giác vốn đã yếu ớt của trẻ. Việc này có thể khiến mắt con bị ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng, khiến trẻ suy giảm thị lực và gây ra nhiều bệnh về mắt.

Thậm chí, các bà mẹ mới sinh con khi dùng điện thoại để chụp lại những khoảng khắc của trẻ cũng rất dễ làm tổn thương giác mạc mỏng manh ở trẻ. Trên thực tế, có một số trường hợp trẻ bị mù hoặc giảm thị lực chỉ vì người lớn chụp ảnh mà quên không tắt đèn flash.






_Dùng smartphone khiến trẻ suy giảm thị lực và gây ra nhiều bệnh về mắt_​
*3. Chậm phát triển, kém thông minh, hạn chế khả năng giao tiếp*
Các chuyên gia đều khẳng định, bức xạ điện thoại khiến trẻ chậm phát triển. Nghe điện thoại cạnh trẻ sơ sinh cũng làm tăng lượng bức xạ. Đặc biệt, nếu cha mẹ sạc điện thoại ở gần nơi trẻ nằm, thì bức xạ cao gấp 1.000 lần bình thường. Đây cũng là một trong những lý do khiến trẻ thường quấy khóc và chậm lớn.

Một nghiên cứu của Đại học Boston cho thấy, 60% các bậc cha mẹ ở Anh không giám sát việc sử dụng công nghệ của con em mình, 75% trẻ được phép dùng đồ công nghệ trong phòng ngủ. Chính vì điều này mà 75% trẻ trong độ tuổi từ 9-10 bị thiếu ngủ và làm điểm số ở trường học giảm xuống.

Video và trò chơi trực tuyến cũng hạn chế những sáng tạo và trí tượng mới chớm nở của trẻ, làm chậm phát triển giác quan vận động và thị giác. Theo một nghiên cứu, điện thoại thông minh thực sự có hại cho khả năng học hỏi của trẻ vì nó làm trẻ sao lãng sự chú ý. _“Các thiết bị này cũng tác động đến sự phát triển giác quan vận động và kỹ năng vận động tinh (việc cầm, nắm đồ vật), ảnh hưởng đến khả năng học tập môn toán và khoa học”_, bác sĩ Jenny Radesky – Giảng viên lâm sàng khoa Nhi tại Đại học Boston nói.

Ngoài ra, việc trẻ em hiện nay dành quá nhiều thời gian giao tiếp thông qua công nghệ thì chúng sẽ không phát triển kỹ năng giao tiếp cơ bản mà con người đã sử dụng từ lâu đời.






_Dùng smartphone quá sớm khiến trẻ chậm phát triển, kém thông minh, hạn chế khả năng giao tiếp_​
*4. Lệch cổ, thoái hóa đốt sống cổ*
Khi trẻ em chơi trò chơi hay xem phim trên smartphone, chúng thường ngồi “bất động” và giữ tư thế đó trong một thời gian dài hoặc nằm nghẹo đầu nghẹo cổ. Lâu và thường xuyên như vậy, cổ sẽ cúi gập xuống gây võng xương hoặc bị lệch.

Cách ngồi sai như vậy không thể hiện tác hại ngay lập tức, trẻ sẽ cảm thấy đau từ từ mỗi hôm một ít, cộng với ban đêm ngủ trong phòng điều hòa lạnh, đặc biệt dễ bị tổn thương dẫn đến cứng cổ.

Trẻ em trong một thời gian dài ngồi yên một chỗ để chơi iPad, điện thoại di động sẽ gây ra đau cơ cổ, căng thẳng, co thắt dây chằng, nếu không can thiệp, nguy cơ trong tương lai sẽ bị thoát vị đĩa đệm cổ và các bệnh khác.

*5. Tăng khả năng mắc bệnh tâm thần*
Theo các chuyên gia, dành quá nhiều thời gian trên smartphone hoặc máy tính bảng là một yếu tố làm tăng trầm cảm, lo âu, rối loạn phản ứng gắn bó, thiếu tập trung, rối loạn tâm thần, và hành vi của trẻ có vấn đề.

Khi chơi các thiết bị công nghệ thông minh, cảm xúc của trẻ dễ bị tách ra, có rất nhiều trẻ bị mắc chứng bạo lực internet hoặc hành động không bình thường.

*6. Thoái hóa tình cảm gia đình*
Khi trẻ dành quá nhiều thời gian cho smartphone, chúng sẽ không còn quan tâm tới bố mẹ hay các thành viên khác trong gia đình nữa, nhiều khi chúng còn không biết mọi người trong gia đình đang làm gì và nói gì. Thậm chí, khi bị “tịch thu smartphone”, chúng sẽ trở nên nổi giận, khóc lóc và oán trách bố mẹ. Chính smartphone đã tạo ra bức tường ngăn cách con cái với cha mẹ, anh chị và người thân.

Lời nói, sự tiếp xúc giữa cha mẹ với con cái và quá trình chơi với con không chỉ giúp não trẻ phát triển mà còn tăng cường sự gắn kết tình cảm gia đình, đây là điều mà smartphone không làm được.






_Smartphone tạo ra bức tường ngăn cách con cái với cha mẹ_​
*Cha mẹ cần làm gì để hạn chế con trẻ dùng smartphone?*

Không để trẻ tiếp xúc và sử dụng smartphone quá sớm.
Không làm cho trẻ nín khóc, dỗ dành trẻ ăn hay ngồi yên bằng cách đưa cho trẻ một thiết bị số và mở cho trẻ xem.
Cha mẹ cũng cần hạn chế tối đa việc dùng smartphone ở nhà.
*Cách bảo vệ trẻ khỏi tác hại của smartphone:*

Khi ngủ, hãy tắt wifi và chuyển điện thoại qua chế độ máy bay.
Không để điện thoại dưới gối hay gần đầu trong lúc ngủ, đặc biệt là nếu bố mẹ ngủ chung với trẻ.
Không dùng điện thoại di động để chụp ảnh trẻ sơ sinh với đèn flash.
Hạn chế dùng điện thoại thông minh với trẻ trong 5 năm đầu đời.
Không sạc điện thoại ở đầu giường nơi trẻ nằm.
Không nên cho trẻ dùng điện thoại ở vùng sóng yếu, bởi sóng càng yếu thì điện thoại càng phải dùng nhiều năng lượng để truyền dẫn, từ đó sẽ phát ra nhiều bức xạ hơn.
Hạn chế tối đa dùng điện thoại, gọi điện khi ở gần trẻ và trong phòng trẻ.

Source: trithucvn.net​


----------

